
Slowing the Speed of Light Down to 2 M/S–What Special Relativity Feels Like - hongzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udqihUBGuZ8
======
hongzi
I think the most interesting visualization is the length distortion around
here [https://youtu.be/udqihUBGuZ8?t=521](https://youtu.be/udqihUBGuZ8?t=521)

